# Puppy has roundworms! Help!



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

We just found out our beautiful German Shepard Puppy has roundworms. Before we knew, we let her sleep in our bed and lick our faces all night! 

The next day she pooped out alot of worms on the carpet and I cleaned it up with bleach and vacuumed after it was dy. Will this be egg-free? I rented a steam-cleaner today so I'm going to give the carpet a good cleaning all over daily until I know shes healthy. 

She's on he treatment now and everything but I'm concerned for my son. He's 7 and I got the dog for him, but the vet says to keep them apart until shes better and make sure he's washing his hands before eating and not touching his face. There was the one day we didn't know she had worms and he played with her all day. We wash our hands anyway before we eat but I'm still paranoid.

When will I know that she is free of the worms. Also, what is a good way to dispose of diarrhea with worms in it on the yard? I have to clean it up so she doesn't reinfect herself or track it back in. 


IS there anything more I can be doing? I'm so scared we are going to - or already have- caught the worms.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, puppies have worms, all puppies! 

If you are worried about yourself having worms, you can go to your doctor, have your feces tested and get medicine. 

You can also do a worm cleanse, which is what I do. 

Here is a web page that talks about it, or just google "parasite cleanse" for premade packages.

Parasite Cleanse – Quickly and Safely with Herbs


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Too late to edit. I also like the Doctor Clark products. 

Dr Hulda Clark Parasite Cleanse Kits, Cleansing Parasites & Para Cleanses


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Your vet should do a follow up fecal a few weeks after you finish the treatment to make sure it has worked. However be advised that it sometimes takes more than one course of Panacur (or whatever you are using) to get rid of everything - when we adopted Conor at 6 months (he was from a rural area in N Georgia) he had every type of worm you can imagine, and it took 2 cycles of Panacur (the 2nd some months later) to get the last worms in his system.

As far as disposing of the waste w/ worms I would double bag it and put it out with the trash. In Denver that's what we do on a normal basis anyway....no way we could keep burying it in the yard!!
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm having a hard time picking up her stool cause it's so loose. I can never get all of it and I'm concerned that she will step in it weeks later and track eggs into the house or reinfect herself.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Unless there is something else going on, the stool should firm up as the medicine works. I would also try probiotics to calm your puppy's digestive tract - all those worms cause irritation (which is why you see diarrhea.)

As far as not getting it all, just get as much as you can. You may have to dig/scrape up the rest in order to dispose of it (assuming it's not on concrete.) Train her to go in the same place each time (or close to it) this will make it easier for you to remove and will keep the infected area contained.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice guys. 

I got a little shovel so I've been taking the soil right up under her feces now and got my yard all cleaned up. I'm slightly less paranoid now, but still worried about my 7 year old son catching worms. 

I guess all I can do is keep him clean and keep him away from her feces. Worrying myself sick here...


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

I found some disturbing info and some reassuring info on roundworms. It seems many people are misinformed and I just want t spread some knowledge. My own vet thought that bleach kills roundworm eggs and I had to tell her she was dead wrong. 

There are multiple specifies of roundworms, and the kind that infect dogs and cats _do not _effect humans in the same way. If you ingest roundworm eggs from a dog or cats feces you can develop something called Visceral Larva Migrans. 

Here is some info I found on the condition:

*Visceral larva migrans*

Toxocariasis; Ocular larva migrans; Larva migrans visceralis
Last reviewed: December 10, 2010.

Visceral larva migrans is infection with certain parasites found in the intestines of dogs and cats.
*Causes, incidence, and risk factors*

Visceral larva migrans is caused by worms (parasites) that infect the intestines of dogs and cats. The dog parasite is called _Toxocara canis_ and the cat parasite is called _Toxocara cati_.
Eggs produced by these worms are in the feces of the infected animals. The feces mix with soil, allowing the infection to spread to humans. Humans may get sick if they eat food that grew in the infected soil. People can also become infected by eating raw liver.
Young children with pica (a disorder involving eating inedible things such as dirt and paint) are at highest risk, but this infection can also occur in adults. Outbreaks have occurred in the U.S. in children who play in areas with soil contaminated by dog or cat feces.
After a person swallows the contaminated soil, the worm eggs break open in the gastrointestinal tract and are carried throughout the body to various organs, such as the lungs, liver, and eyes. The brain, heart, and other organs can also be affected.

*Symptoms*

Mild infections may not cause symptoms.
More serious infections may cause the following symptoms:


Abdominal pain
Cough
Fever
Irritability
Itchy skin (hives)
Shortness of breath
Wheezing
If the eyes are infected (called ocular larva migrans), loss of vision and crossed eyes (strabismus) may occur.

*Signs and tests*

If you have visceral larva migrans, you may have a higher-than-normal level of white blood cells.
People with this condition may also have signs of a swollen liver, rash, and lung or eye problems.
Tests may include:


Complete blood count with differential
Blood tests to detect antibodies to _Toxocara_

*Treatment*

This infection usually goes away on its own and may not require treatment. However, some people may need anti-parasitic drugs such as albendazole.

*Expectations (prognosis)*

Mild infections may go away without treatment. Severe infections involving the brain or heart can result in death, but this is rare.

*Complications*



Blindness
Decreased visual acuity (worsened eyesight)
Encephalitis (infection of the brain)
Heart arrhythmias
Respiratory distress

*Calling your health care provider*

Contact your health care provider if you develop any of the following symptoms:


Cough
Difficulty breathing
Eye problems
Fever
Rash
A full medical exam is needed to rule out visceral larva migrans. There are many conditions that cause similar symptoms.

*Prevention*

Prevention includes de-worming dogs and cats, preventing dogs and cats from defecating in public areas, and keeping children away from areas where dogs and cats may defecate. It is very important to carefully wash your hands after touching soil.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

*My puppy also just got diagnosed with worms*

and is on panacur. The vet said it is a parasite more common in squirrals and racoons, but reassured me it is not the parasite that causes "raccoon disease" which from what I understand is fatal to both dogs and humans who accidently consume infected feces. I am still worried, both for my pup and myself, and I have been obsessivly washing my hands


----------

